# Edit in Photoshop File Format?



## heavydoody (Apr 30, 2018)

In Lightroom CC (non-classic), what file format gets sent to Photoshop when you choose "Edit in..."?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 30, 2018)

Tiff, I believe. Have you tried it, and if so do you see anything different?


----------



## heavydoody (Apr 30, 2018)

I haven't tried. I'm on the Lightroom only plan. I'm considering upgrading to the plan that includes Photoshop. This is a pre-sales question I have before taking the plunge.


----------



## heavydoody (Apr 30, 2018)

I bit the bullet and upgraded plans. TIFF is the correct answer. Thank you!


----------



## Jimmsp (Apr 30, 2018)

Tiff is the default. You can switch to PSD if you want (see preferences).


----------



## heavydoody (Apr 30, 2018)

I don't believe that is the case with LRCC (non-cloud), like it is in Classic. I'm not seeing it in the preferences, and there aren't many to look through.

But that's okay. Either format is fine with me.


----------



## Jimmsp (Apr 30, 2018)

Sorry about that - I simply checked Classic


----------

